# Rehab did right



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My mom's in a rehab with a broken arm. I like it, I like her nurses. It's a good place. However my mom said an evening nurse came by to take vitals and my mom told her she has to pee , and this "nurse" or aide tells her she doesn't have time so my mom should just wet the bed. Lucky mom (who never says a word) has a roommate that told a supervisor. They questioned my mom twice and the room mate twice and fired the nurse. Morale: if you don't have patience for the elderly, get a job somewhere else!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Working in nursing homes most of my adult life,as an aide and LPN,I've seen some really sad people doing that type of work,mostly extreme laziness.I remember once,as an aide,the nurse came in when I was giving someone a shower(I was the only one to give showers,it was sad)the nurse tracked me down and informed me a resident needed to use the bathroom.I told her I couldn't leave and to please do it or ask someone else.Well,the resident wasn't cared for until I was done with the other one.The next day I called schools because if their sorry butts could do it,I could.You've got to be vigilant!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With what happened, it makes me feel like filling out those cards about her regular care takers and how wonderful they are and sending it to admin.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> With what happened, it makes me feel like filling out those cards about her regular care takers and how wonderful they are and sending it to admin.


They would certainly appreciate that. I can tell you from experience that the admin will beat you to death for one bad thing, but never praise you for the 99% of good stuff. The carers need to hear it from you Karen :0


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thats messed up about the nurse. Good they fired her. Yes tell the supervisors about the good nurses


----------

